# Knob canes for support?



## Blackstaff (May 5, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I hope your new year is starting off great.

I have been looking into knob-handled canes recently to add something different to my repertoire, but I've never used one. Mainly because I know they are generally thought of as something to provide basic balance more than actual support, and I do have to lean on my cane when I walk. There are some knob canes that have angled heads more like the traditional crook but not exactly. It looks like I can grip them in a more traditional fashion, but I am wondering if they might be uncomfortable for long use. You also can't hook them over the arm conveniently when necessary.

I'm reluctant to try one of these since my canes have to be function over form, but some of them look nice and are something different. I was wondering if anyone here has used one for long periods, and how it is, and whether there is an "ideal" kind out there, etc. Any of your experiences can help me make a decision; maybe they can work for me in ways I am not thinking of. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't. I use a cane every day and have pretty much the same concerns that you do. I haven't made any knob sticks for the same reasons.

I'll be waiting to see what others' experiences have been.


----------



## Blackstaff (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for your response Rodney! I'm interested to hear if others have made the style work for them in a support fashion as well. With the potential downsides, you'd wonder why I was even considering one, but some of them do look nice.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't need a cane for walking, but I have made several knob sticks. I usually take them for a walk after finishing them to test for comfort, though. The only one that came close to being comfortable had a burl next to the knob which gave my fingers something to wrap around, reverse gripped, when walking.(1st pic) Kind of like the type you mentioned which I think is usually referred to as a pistol butt or Prince of Wales style, depending on the angle of the knob. Second pic is an ash knob stick. The angle of the knob made it slightly more comfy than a straight knob, but not by much.


----------



## Blackstaff (May 5, 2018)

dww2 said:


> I don't need a cane for walking, but I have made several knob sticks. I usually take them for a walk after finishing them to test for comfort, though. The only one that came close to being comfortable had a burl next to the knob which gave my fingers something to wrap around, reverse gripped, when walking.(1st pic) Kind of like the type you mentioned which I think is usually referred to as a pistol butt or Prince of Wales style, depending on the angle of the knob. Second pic is an ash knob stick. The angle of the knob made it slightly more comfy than a straight knob, but not by much.


Those are very cool pics dww2, I'd definitely try one of those.

It is sounding like it is probably not a good idea for me to try out a knob cane as it doesn't seem to be comfortable for you even as non-user of canes generally. I've seen some knobs that have quite an angle to them, but unless I know I can grip either the knob or the shaft just below comfortably to lean on a bit, I'm not sure it is wise to invest in one of these even though my curiosity is piqued. There are some nice models out there but I like to add things I know I will use. Certainly interested in any other users' experiences of course. Thanks dww2.


----------

